# Martha and Mitch, MG Mystery



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Martha and Mitch​
*#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies*

Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. 
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.

Please take a look at my website for further information about any of my children's books:

* Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​
*A sinister tale involving an orphan, a millionaire, an inventor ...and, of course, a very wicked stepmother!*​


Available worldwide:

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here follows an extract from Martha and Mitch. To put it in context, Mitch has just left the orphanage to join the band of boys living wild in the woods. He does not get the welcome he expected...*

 *Meanwhile, Mitch was trekking through the thick, dark woods, trying to remember in which direction he had seen the camp from the tree top. He was very cold. The evening was damp and his shoes were worn and uncomfortable. In the pitch black he was finding it very difficult to see. Thick branches above his head almost cut out what little moonlight there was. Then he heard it. Just a slight noise. A snap of a twig and a rustle of leaves.

Suddenly a huge weight dropped onto his back and he fell to the forest floor. The smell of damp leaves was in his nostrils and he felt a smear of cold mud upon his face. There was someone sitting on his back, holding him down.

'Friend or foe?' It was a boy's voice. Mitch's spirits lifted. Someone from the camp!

'Friend!' said Mitch, attempting to roll over and introduce himself, but he was held fast. 'Why are you pinning me down? Let me up so that I can at least shake hands and introduce myself.'

The strange boy was quiet.

Suddenly, from all around him, Mitch heard more rustling and menacing whispers.

'Hey! What's going on? Will someone please tell me?'

Mitch was beginning to feel scared. What was going on? He had come to join the camp. He was a friend, one of the boys from the orphanage. Why were they treating him like this? What had he done wrong?

Still silence. Mitch, still flat on the ground, was suddenly aware of a pair of large feet standing astride just in front of his face. As his head was being held down, he was unable to look up beyond the ankles of the stranger. In the darkness he could just make out that the shoes were torn and ragged. Dirty toes were peeping through with long, claw-like toenails. He could see no trouser legs, no socks, just thick, muddy ankles, camouflaged in the dark.

'Release him.' This voice was deeper, commanding.

Slowly, Mitch got up onto all fours and pushed himself up to a standing position. The boy in front of him towered over him and was standing with his hands on his hips. All around him were other boys, all dark-faced, so that Mitch could only see silhouettes. He was unable to recognise anyone.

'Name?' ordered the deep voice.

Mitch held out his hand as a token of friendship, but it was not taken.

'Mitch,' he said in a quiet voice. 'And you are?'

'Your leader, Montgomery.'

Mitch was suddenly struck by the thought of his old bed, where Johnson was now sound asleep. This was not how he imagined his welcome to be. All those late-night stories in the dormitory had created in his mind a quite different scene from that with which he was now met.

At that moment, Montgomery issued a command which was responded to immediately. The boys closed in around Mitch, hoisted him up and carried him flat on his back above their heads through the dark woods, chanting,

'Initiate, initiate,
Emaciate, emaciate
Rubricate, rubricate
Eradicate, eradicate.'

Mitch was bemused. This didn't match the stories that were told at Miss Scattypants'. They must have been rumours. All the boys that Mitch talked to had thought that life in the forest was a life of camaraderie and adventure. It wasn't meant to be like this. This was scary. And those words. What did they mean? The boys were repeating them over and over again. This time in a whisper.

'Initiate, initiate,
Emaciate, emaciate
Rubricate, rubricate
Eradicate, eradicate.'

He tried to pick them out. Well, Miss Scattypants had read lots of stories to the boys, so Mitch was able to pick out most of the words.

'Initiate'. That must be something to do with an initiation ceremony. That's when a new member joins some sort of group or club, he thought as he was carried along through the trees. It's usually some sort of unpleasant ordeal, where the new person has to perform some task to prove their worth.

'Emaciate'? Don't you say someone is 'emaciated' when they are starving? It's when their bones show through their skin. I don't like the sound of that.

'Rubricate'? Rubricate? Never heard of it. I'll just have to wait and see. And what is that last word? Er-ad-i-cate. ERADICATE! That means to get rid of something! What on earth am I going to do?

The next thing that Mitch knew, he was being pushed into some sort of cage which was hanging from a tree. It was made from twigs tightly entwined and was only big enough for Mitch to crouch. With that, he was left, swinging in the dark, silent night, alone and afraid. As the boys retreated Mitch heard their voices fading into the distance.

'Emaciate, emaciate, emaciate...'

'So, this is it,' he thought, 'the first stage of the initiation. They are going to starve me.'*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*
*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*

*What sinister events are in store when an orphan meets the heiress of a toy manufacturer?*

*~Check out Helen Laycock's entire collection of twelve books~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*
*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*

*Suitable for readers aged 7 - 12*

*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and step-mother, Penelope.

She has a circular bedroom with ever-changing scenery upon the curved wall and, in the centre, her bed rotates under a silver canopy above which the ceiling is lit like the Milky Way. In Martha's library, a conveyor-belt shelving system automatically files returned books into alphabetically correct spaces and her bathroom is like an undersea kingdom. The most extraordinary toys fill her glass-walled playroom, invented by her father's brilliant employee, the ancient Willoughby Withers, and, from there she looks out onto the playground of dreams. But Martha is lonely.

Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion which is owned and run by the kind Ariadne Scattypants who keeps no record of names or numbers. Ariadne, however, has a heart of gold. She feeds and clothes the orphans and never ever turns any boy away.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live, boys who, as a rite of passage, have had to leave the orphanage due to a lack of beds as new, younger boys continue to arrive. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn. With the aid of Withers' newest invention, Penelope has hatched a devious, failsafe plan to eliminate Martha. She has been concealing a deep secret which must not be revealed at any cost.

Will Martha and Mitch uncover the truth or will the devious Penelope succeed in getting her evil way?*

*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*

Also available are two short story anthologies for adults and a couple of poetry collections. Keep a lookout for the relevant threads.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*

*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*
*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*​
*An unlikely friendship and an evil plot...*

*#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Family Life > Stepfamilies*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Martha and Mitch *£1.53*
Martha and Mitch *$2.61*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* 
*FOR READERS 8 - 12*​
*£1.53/$2.61*​
​
*What more could the richest girl in the world wish for?*​
*A sinister tale involving an orphan, a millionaire, an inventor ...and, of course, a very wicked stepmother!*
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*£1.53 or $2.61*​
*[size=14pt]On one side, the boys' orphanage where Mitch lives. On the other, Lottery Lodge, the home of Martha. And in the middle, the dense wood, where a band of orphans run wild.

But is that where the real danger is lurking...?*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*So rich that 
your bathroom is an undersea kingdom, 
at night the walls of your bedroom come alive with light, sound and colour as your bed revolves beneath a ceiling lit like the Milky Way, 
your playroom is stocked with unique inventions, 
your staircase plays tunes and changes colour,
the bookshelves in your library revolve and reorganise books
and in your garden are the characters from Alice in Wonderland, an animal-themed park and a life-sized playhouse, just like the Gingerbread House in Hansel and Gretel.

So poor that you have no clothes, no belongings and no bed in the orphanage.

So evil, that you'll do ANYTHING to hide your secret and get exactly what you want...*​
*That's * *£1.53 / $2.61*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*In many respects, Martha Mugsworthy-Millions was a fortunate little girl. In others, she was not. She lived at Lottery Lodge, with her father and step-mother.
*​
​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*£1.53 / $2.61*​*

Isn't it strange how one child can be so lucky, when not a stone's throw away another child's life has taken quite the opposite direction? Indeed, not one child, but many unfortunate children lived on the other side of the thick wood that encircled Lottery Lodge.​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Martha and Mitch *£1.53*
Martha and Mitch *$2.61*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*

*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*​
​
*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*In many respects, Martha Mugsworthy-Millions was a fortunate little girl. In others, she was not. She lived at Lottery Lodge, with her father and step-mother.
*​
​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*£1.53 / $2.61*​*

Isn't it strange how one child can be so lucky, when not a stone's throw away another child's life has taken quite the opposite direction? Indeed, not one child, but many unfortunate children lived on the other side of the thick wood that encircled Lottery Lodge.​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* 
*FOR READERS 8 - 12*​
*£1.53 / $2.61*​
​
*What more could the richest girl in the world wish for?*​
*A sinister tale involving an orphan, a millionaire, an inventor ...and, of course, a very wicked stepmother!*
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*
*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*​
*An unlikely friendship and an evil plot...*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*An Extract from **Martha and Mitch* * £1.53 / $2.61*

*Many of Martha's toys were most unusual, being original prototypes of those her father intended to manufacture. All Mugsworthy toys were created by inventor Willoughby Withers, a tiny man with big blue eyes, a little white hair above his ears and a white coat. He kept a pencil behind his ear, and in his top pocket were a small notebook (worth millions in the wrong hands) and a packet of extra strong mints.

Nobody knew the exact age of Withers, but it was said that he was well over a hundred years old. He was a man of very few words, but was an absolute genius in the toy world. Mr. Mugsworthy-Millions had built for him, within the walls of one of the factories (nobody knew which), a secret room where he ate, slept and invented. Without Withers, Mugsworthy would have had a very different story to tell.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha has never had a friend. Other children have never been to Lottery Lodge.
Imagine her shock when she comes across Mitch sheltering in her gingerbread cottage garden playhouse...*

*As she pushed her head around the door Martha let out the biggest scream of her life. There was a scrawny, dirty, red, ragged individual asleep on the jelly sofa. Her scream woke him with a start. He didn't scream back. He just opened his eyes and looked at her, sadly, Martha thought.

She ran over to him and knelt beside him.

'You gave me a shock. I'm sorry for reacting like that. There have never been any children in the grounds of Lottery Lodge before. But, you're hurt. Let me help you. I'll get you some water.'

Martha hurried to the kitchen and returned with a large glass of water and a stripy straw. She held it to the boy's mouth and he drank gratefully.

'Are you hungry? Wait.' Martha ran back to the kitchen to get some biscuits and broke them into small pieces. The boy was so weak that he could barely lift them to his lips. After a few mouthfuls he began to speak.

'Thank you... You've got to get help. Tell the others not to go.'

'I don't understand,' replied Martha. 'Help for whom?'

'The boys. Tell them not to go to the woods.'

Mitch closed his eyes again and Martha ran to the bedroom upstairs to get him a blanket. She covered him and watched him as he slept. What on earth was going on? Something exciting was about to happen. She just knew it.*

#24 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* 
*FOR READERS 8 - 12*​
*£1.53 / $2.61*​
​
*What more could the richest girl in the world wish for?*​
*A sinister tale involving an orphan, a millionaire, an inventor ...and, of course, a very wicked stepmother!*
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Still at the very low price of £1.53 or $2.61*​
*

is just one of eight fantastic books of full-length fiction for children from the age of 8.​

Just think how many books you could get for around £10*.​
Start filling up their Kindles now and they'll have something to keep them going until next Christmas!​
*for some reason, the symbol for a pound has been taken over by the question mark goblin. Sorry about that, folks!​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*

*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*

​
           ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Wicked step-mothers... who'd have 'em?*

*Penelope suddenly drew to a halt. They were not in any particular part of the garden in which Martha spent time. In fact, they were right next to a grille of the leaf vacuuming machine. All around them, every five seconds leaves were sucked down these grilles and taken away to a collecting place via pipes and tunnels underneath the garden. Eventually they were macerated by a huge machine which spat them out as dust. There was a gentle humming noise as it operated.

Penelope looked all around then put a gloved hand up to her right ear.

'Oh dear,' she stuttered, 'I seem to have dropped a diamond earring down the grille.' She dabbed at her eyes with a lace handkerchief. 'And they were a wedding present from your father. He will be devastated.' She stole a look at Martha. 'Would you have a look for me, dear, and see if you can see it sparkling down there?'

Martha reluctantly dropped down to her hands and knees and peered through the grille with her hands cupped around her eyes. It was quite dark down there. Below she could feel the warm whoosh of air as a batch of leaves flew past, but nothing was glittering.

'I'm sorry, Penelope, but, as far as I can see, there's nothing there,' said Martha.

'Oh, but you must look harder. I distinctly felt it drop and I'm positive it's down there. Perhaps if we lifted off the grille and you felt around with your hand down there...?' Martha was not taking the bait. Penelope decided to take the more emotional route. 'Your father would be so upset if he thought I'd lost it.' She eyed up Martha who wasn't now certain if Penelope was telling the truth. She so didn't want her father to be upset.

'Okay, I'll try again.' Martha tried to lift up the grille, but it was screwed down.

'Try this,' Penelope said, removing a screwdriver from her coat pocket. Martha, surprised at Penelope's foresight, took it apprehensively and with great difficulty removed the grille. She lay down on the grass and plunged her arm deep inside the hole.

'That's it! That's it!' yelled Penelope excitedly, grabbing the screwdriver from Martha. 'Feel around for it. Have a look too. Put your face in.'

Martha, whose ear was flat on the grass, turned to look directly into the hole and as she did so, Penelope seized the moment and fed Martha's kicking body into the opening and, using the screwdriver, deftly screwed tight the grille cover. Then, leaning down, and looking through the bars, she sneered, 'And don't think anyone will come looking for you there. I've already written a note for your father (who incidentally won't be back for another week),' she lied, 'to say that you've run away! Watch out for the rats!'
*

[/url]
*Martha and Mitch*

*£1.53 $2.61*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*

*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*​
​
​
​
         ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*

*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

[size=14pt]*~A mystery at Lottery Lodge
What sinister events are in store when an orphan meets the heiress of a toy manufacturer? *

[size=14pt]*Martha and Mitch*​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006RA1DY4/?tag=kb1-21[/size]
​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006RA1DY4/?tag=kb1-21


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*£1.53 or $2.61*​
*[size=14pt]On one side, the boys' orphanage where Mitch lives. On the other, Lottery Lodge, the home of Martha. And in the middle, the dense wood, where a band of orphans run wild.

But is that where the real danger is lurking...?*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies

£1.53 / $2.61​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Newly-published and now available as a paperback:*

Martha and Mitch

*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants. Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading. Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home. However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.*


​
[size=18pt]Paperback: £4.41 $7.20
Kindle: £1.53 $2.61​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

An excerpt from Martha and Mitch:

Isn't it strange how one child can be so lucky, when not a stone's throw away another child's life has taken quite the opposite direction? Indeed, not one child, but many unfortunate - or not, depending on how you view the situation - children lived on the other side of the thick wood that encircled Lottery Lodge.

Miss Scattypants, a slightly hysterical spinster, dedicated to assisting children who had no parents or belongings to speak of, ran an orphanage within her rambling mansion. It was quite dilapidated and in need of decoration and modernisation, but she certainly had a heart of gold.

She spent all her spare time knitting woolly jumpers for the boys, for it was only boys she took in.

Yes, Ariadne Scattypants had a very soft spot for boys.

You could easily tell an orphan of hers by his regulation striped sweater, though it had to be said, each boy wore an original creation, quite different from any other. Some had wide stripes, some had narrow, and if she was feeling particularly artistic, Miss Scattypants sometimes mixed wide and narrow stripes as she knitted. The colours varied enormously, from baby pink, to black mohair, depending on which wool was available at the time, but the boys took no notice. They were just pleased to be in such a relaxed and welcoming environment.

The residents of the orphanage had no idea of the splendour that lay behind the woods, so thick were the trees and so vast the wooded area. However, many a tale was whispered about the goings-on within the woods. As they lay in the dark at bedtime, many an orphan listened, wide-eyed, to the stories of adventure of which, one day, they might be part.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. 
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn. *

*UK* * US*
Kindle: £1.53  Kindle: $2.61
Paperback: £4.41  Paperback: $7.20​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*In a nutshell...

Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. 
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn. *

*Martha and Mitch*​
*#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. 
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn. *​*UK* * US*
Kindle: £1.53  Kindle: $2.61
Paperback: £4.41  Paperback: $7.20​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*In many respects, Martha Mugsworthy-Millions was a fortunate little girl. In others, she was not. She lived at Lottery Lodge, with her father and step-mother.
*​
​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*Kindle:£1.53 / $2.61 Paperback: £4.41 / $7.20*​*

Isn't it strange how one child can be so lucky, when not a stone's throw away another child's life has taken quite the opposite direction? Indeed, not one child, but many unfortunate children lived on the other side of the thick wood that encircled Lottery Lodge.​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A sinister tale involving an orphan, a millionaire, an inventor ...and, of course, a very wicked stepmother!*​


*Martha and Mitch* * £1.53*
*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*

*Suitable for readers 7 - 12*​
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope.

She has a circular bedroom with ever-changing scenery upon the curved wall and, in the centre, her bed rotates under a silver canopy above which the ceiling is lit like the Milky Way. In Martha's library, a conveyor-belt shelving system automatically files returned books into alphabetically correct spaces and her bathroom is like an undersea kingdom. The most extraordinary toys fill her glass-walled playroom, invented by her father's brilliant employee, the ancient Willoughby Withers, and, from there she looks out onto the playground of dreams. But Martha is lonely.

Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion which is owned and run by the kind Ariadne Scattypants who keeps no record of names or numbers. Ariadne, however, has a heart of gold. She feeds and clothes the orphans and never ever turns any boy away.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live, boys who, as a rite of passage, have had to leave the orphanage due to a lack of beds as new, younger boys continue to arrive. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn. With the aid of Withers' newest invention, Penelope has hatched a devious, failsafe plan to eliminate Martha. She has been concealing a deep secret which must not be revealed at any cost.

Will Martha and Mitch uncover the truth or will the devious Penelope succeed in getting her evil way?*

*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock, all available as kindle editions or paperbacks~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*

*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

As she pushed her head around the door, Martha let out the biggest scream of her life. There was a scrawny, dirty, red, ragged individual asleep on the jelly sofa. Her scream woke him with a start.

He didn't scream back. He just opened his eyes and looked at her, sadly, Martha thought.

She ran over to him and knelt beside him.

'You gave me a shock. I'm sorry for reacting like that.' _It was a boy, a real boy_. 'There have never been any children in the grounds of Lottery Lodge before. But, you're hurt. Let me help you. I'll get you some water.' Martha hurried to the kitchen and returned with a large glass of water and a stripy straw. She held it to the boy's mouth and he drank gratefully.

'Are you hungry? Wait.' Martha ran back to the kitchen to get some biscuits and broke them into small pieces. The boy was so weak that he could barely lift them to his lips. After a few mouthfuls, he began to speak.

'Thank you... You've got to get help. Tell the others not to go.'

'I don't understand,' replied Martha. 'Help for whom?'

'The boys. Tell them not to go to the woods.'


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* *£1.53*

*Martha and Mitch* *$2.61*

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: £1.53 Paperback: £4.50*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: $2.43 Paperback: £7.20 *

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*When Martha Mugsworthy-Millions discovers a ragged orphan taking refuge in her magnificent playhouse, she is delighted, but little do the pair realise how much danger they are in from Martha's wicked stepmother, Penelope... or the secret she has been hiding.*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: £1.53 Paperback: £4.50*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: $2.43 Paperback: £7.20 *

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch is one of nine children's mystery/adventure books for readers of 8 - 12*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: £1.53 Paperback: £4.50*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: $2.43 Paperback: £7.20 *

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Secret friends . . . remember those? We all wanted one as children. Apparently, I had an imaginary one -- still do, but don't tell anyone!

Secrets in general make great fodder for story plots and there is one GREAT BIG SECRET in this book which, incidentally, would be suitable for boys or girls in the age range of 7/8 -- 12.

This is a little different from the other books of mine. It has flavours of Roald Dahl, perhaps, in its character portrayals - and excesses and extremes, and I have been told that it is so very visual that it would make a great film.

*Martha and Mitch* is set in three places, which are all interlinked -- a boys' orphanage, a wood inhabited by wild boys and Lottery Lodge, a fairytale mansion and child's paradise filled with inventions and gadgetry galore.

It is available as both a kindle (£1.53) and a paperback (£4.50) edition.
? = British pound!

In a nutshell, this is what is on the back cover:

Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants. Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading. Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home. However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*When Martha Mugsworthy-Millions discovers a ragged orphan taking refuge in her magnificent playhouse, she is delighted, but little do the pair realise how much danger they are in from Martha's wicked stepmother, Penelope... or the secret she has been hiding.*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: £1.53 Paperback: £4.50*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: $2.43 Paperback: £7.20 *

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mr Mugsworthy-Millions was a pleasant chap; he had rosy cheeks, a beaming smile and a shiny head (as you may have guessed), but, with his busy schedule, he had very little time for either his daughter, Martha, or his new wife, Penelope.

So, is there anything good to say about Penelope?
Quite frankly, no.
Penelope Mugsworthy-Millions was Martha's stepmother, and, sad though it is to say, could be compared in many respects to the kind of stepmothers you might find in fairytales. You know the type . . .
*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Please take a look at my website for further information about any of my children's books:

* Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

_A little bit about Miss Scattypants who runs the orphanage where Mitch lives..._

Miss Scattypants, a slightly hysterical spinster, dedicated to assisting children who had no parents or belongings to speak of, ran an orphanage within her rambling mansion. It was quite dilapidated and in need of decoration and modernisation, but she certainly had a heart of gold.

She spent all her spare time knitting woolly jumpers for the boys, for it was only boys she took in.

Yes, Ariadne Scattypants had a very soft spot for boys.

You could easily tell an orphan of hers by his regulation striped sweater, though it had to be said, each boy wore an original creation, quite different from any other. Some had wide stripes, some had narrow, and if she was feeling particularly artistic, Miss Scattypants sometimes mixed wide and narrow stripes as she knitted. The colours varied enormously, from baby pink, to black mohair, depending on which wool was available at the time, but the boys took no notice. They were just pleased to be in such a relaxed and welcoming environment.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*Kindle: £1.99 Paperback: £4.50

Kindle: $3.01 Paperback: $8*​
*[size=14pt]On one side, the boys' orphanage where Mitch lives. On the other, Lottery Lodge, the home of Martha. And in the middle, the dense wood, where a band of orphans run wild.

But is that where the real danger is lurking...?*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch*

*What you need to know
*
Mr Mugsworthy-Millions was a self-made millionaire.

He was rather bald. He was rather stout. Over his rounded tummy, he wore rainbow braces which held up his trousers. He possessed suits in every imaginable pattern, fabric and colour, all of which had been designed for him by his personal tailor, the legendary Italian, Ican Stitchemup. A bow tie completed his look; he had three hundred and sixty-five of them -- one for each day of the year. When it was a leap year, he had to wear a repeat.

'It would be wasteful to buy a three hundred and sixty-sixth,' he told his tailor. 'I'd only wear it once every four years.'

Each day, Mr Mugsworthy-Millions travelled by personal helicopter from a helicopter pad in the vast gardens of Lottery Lodge. This was so that he could reach his ever-expanding chain of toy factories. These were being built all over the country, week by week, as the demand for Mugsworthy toys increased.

Mr Mugsworthy-Millions was a pleasant chap; he had rosy cheeks, a beaming smile and a shiny head (as you may have guessed), but, with his busy schedule, he had very little time for either his daughter, Martha, or his new wife, Penelope.

So, is there anything good to say about Penelope?
Quite frankly, no.

Penelope Mugsworthy-Millions was Martha's stepmother, and, sad though it is to say, could be compared in many respects to the kind of stepmothers you might find in fairytales. You know the type . . . 


*Martha and Mitch* is available as a kindle (£1.99 / $3.01 ) or paperback (£4.50 / $8.00 ) edition.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*When Martha Mugsworthy-Millions discovers a ragged orphan taking refuge in her magnificent playhouse, she is delighted, but little do the pair realise how much danger they are in from Martha's wicked stepmother, Penelope... or the secret she has been hiding.*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: £1.99 Paperback: £4.50*

*Martha and Mitch* *Kindle: $3.01 Paperback: $8.00 *

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies​
​
*When Martha Mugsworthy-Millions discovers a ragged orphan taking refuge in her magnificent playhouse, she is delighted, but little do the pair realise how much danger they are in from Martha's wicked stepmother, Penelope... or the secret she has been hiding.*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*Kindle: £1.99 Paperback: £4.50

Kindle: $3.01 Paperback: $8*​
*On one side, the boys' orphanage where Mitch lives. On the other, Lottery Lodge, the home of Martha. And in the middle, the dense wood, where a band of orphans run wild.

But is that where the real danger is lurking...?*​

[size=14pt]*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*£1.53 or $2.61*​
*[size=14pt]On one side, the boys' orphanage where Mitch lives. On the other, Lottery Lodge, the home of Martha. And in the middle, the dense wood, where a band of orphans run wild.

But is that where the real danger is lurking...?*​
#41 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Miss Scattypants, a slightly hysterical spinster, dedicated to assisting children who had no parents or belongings to speak of, ran an orphanage within her rambling mansion. It was quite dilapidated and in need of decoration and modernisation, but she certainly had a heart of gold.

She spent all her spare time knitting woolly jumpers for the boys, for it was only boys she took in.

Yes, Ariadne Scattypants had a very soft spot for boys.

You could easily tell an orphan of hers by his regulation striped sweater, though it had to be said, each boy wore an original creation, quite different from any other. Some had wide stripes, some had narrow, and if she was feeling particularly artistic, Miss Scattypants sometimes mixed wide and narrow stripes as she knitted. The colours varied enormously, from baby pink, to black mohair, depending on which wool was available at the time, but the boys took no notice. They were just pleased to be in such a relaxed and welcoming environment.

The residents of the orphanage had no idea of the splendour that lay behind the woods, so thick were the trees and so vast the wooded area. However, many a tale was whispered about the goings-on within the woods. As they lay in the dark at bedtime, many an orphan listened, wide-eyed, to the stories of adventure of which, one day, they might be part.

Kind as she was, Miss Scattypants was forgetful, not to mention disorganised. She had never kept a register of the orphans' names, so she just called each one 'Sonny Jim'.

More importantly, she had absolutely no idea of how many boys slept under her roof. It had never occurred to her to ensure that the number of beds in her property matched the number of bodies. 
*

From *Martha and Mitch* and suitable for readers of 8+


            ​*
Paperback:£4.50 / $8.00 Kindle:£1.99 / $3.11*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* is suitable for readers of 8+

Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. 
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.


            ​*
Paperback:£4.50 / $8.00 Kindle:£1.99 / $3.11*​
#46 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thank you to Ellie Firestone for my Author Interview which has gone 'live' this week. You can read it on Ellie's blog :
*
http://www.elliefirestone.com/2015/10/an-interview-with-author-helen-laycock.html​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Until 25th November, I shall be a Featured Author on Goodreads.

If you would like to ask any questions about my writing/books, you would be very welcome to drop in to the discussion here:

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/17611570-featured-author-discussion---helen-laycock---nov-12-25


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

#56 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you would like to read the opening to *Martha and Mitch*, please click the link below:

*https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409908-martha-and-mitch*



            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch* 
*Kindle: £1.99 (or free with Kindle unlimited) Paperback:£4.50*

*Martha and Mitch* 
*Kindle:$2.89 Paperback:$8.00*

​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch*

*Kindle: £1.99 (or free with Kindle unlimited) Paperback:£4.50*

*Martha and Mitch*

*Kindle:$2.89 Paperback:$8.00*

​
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants. Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading. Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home. However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.
*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*FREE BOOK***FREE BOOK***FREE BOOK***FREE BOOK***FREE BOOK***FREE BOOK***FREE BOOK***FREE BOOK
*​
*April 20th - 24th*​
Martha and Mitch​
*FREE *quirky children's mystery with a dash of Roald Dahl and a sprinkling of Lemony Snicket
for readers of 8 to 12​
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies

Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. 
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.

Available worldwide:
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Current position of Martha and Mitch

#65 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Stepfamilies



Still at £1.99 / $2.99 for a kindle edition.

Available worldwide
            

*For more information about my MG books, do have a look at my recent interview for Books, Chocolate and Wine:
http://bookschocolateandwine.com/interview-helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch*

*Kindle: £1.99 (or free with Kindle unlimited) Paperback:£4.50*

*Martha and Mitch*

*Kindle:$2.89 Paperback:$8.00*

​
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants. Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading. Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home. However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.
*

I would love some reviews! ​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

An extract from *Martha and Mitch*

*It seemed as though these boys were going to get food supplies from somewhere. A posh house? Where could that be? If only he could follow them. As he swung, Mitch had an idea. If he could keep the momentum going then maybe he would wear away the piece of vine that was holding the cage to the branch. He swung and swung all night, but the vine was too strong. 
Would he ever escape? 
*

UK: £1.99
US: $2.99

Available worldwide
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A rich girl, an orphan and a sinister plot at Lottery Lodge.*

*Martha and Mitch*

*Kindle: £1.99 (or free with Kindle unlimited) Paperback:£4.50*

*Martha and Mitch*

*Kindle:$2.89 Paperback:$8.00*

​
5* REVIEW
Here is a children's story to match anything by Roald Dahl or P. L. Travers for invention, excitement, and amazing characters. Martha is a sweet a little girl in spite of a life of enforced luxury. She's doted on by her loving, rich, but almost always absent father, Mr. Muggsworthy-Millions. He is a highly successful maker of wonderful and original toys, so Martha has a very full and exciting playroom, but no one to share it with. She's cut off from the outside world and has no friends her own age. Martha does, however, have a real enemy in the person of her stepmother, Penelope, who has a nasty little secret that will eventually spell dire consequences for sweet Martha.

Mitch is an orphan who is lucky enough to have found a home at the orphanage run by generous, kind, and understanding Mrs. Ariadne Scattypants. Ariadne's weakness is just that she's disorganized and hasn't really found a way to accommodate all the boys who make their way to her door. So whenever a new boy arrives, one of the older boys has to leave and make his way out into the world. In this case, the outside world is a woods that all the boys believe is a wonderland but in fact, houses a band of rough kids with a leader almost meaner even than Penelope.

On the day Mitch leaves the orphanage and makes his way out into the world, a new invention by Mr. Muggsworthy-Millions' toy company gives Penelope the perfect chance to rid herself of Martha in a most unpleasant way. Fortunately, Martha and Mitch find each other just before Penelope's plan is put into motion, and together they are able to escape the dangers, save Martha, Daddy, all the orphans, the rotten boys in the wood, and even Penelope and her nasty little secret.

Martha and Mitch is a story told gently, beautifully with great wit and a spirit of fun. Younger kids can enjoy it because nothing too terrible ever really happens. (Though the dangers are there.) Five stars.

BLURB:
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother, Penelope. Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants. Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading. Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home. However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.
*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch* (UK)

*Martha and Mitch* (US)



*'A fast-paced read with some delicious elements. The mix of humour and darkness is just right for the age group. For me the most entertaining parts of the book are the descriptions of Martha's privileged life at Lottery Lodge. At a deeper level children are shown that there is more than one form of neglect, and materialism cannot compensate for a lack of parental attention and friendship.'*

            










*http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/martha-and-mitch*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Martha and Mitch*

Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother Penelope.
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.

Suitable for readers of 8-12

*Kindle:* *£1.99 / $2.49*
*Paperback:** £4.50 / $8.00*

Worldwide purchase links:
            



A few quotes from reviews:

'Here is a children's story to match anything by Roald Dahl or P. L. Travers for invention, excitement, and amazing characters.'

'Martha and Mitch is a story told gently, beautifully with great wit and a spirit of fun.'

'A fast-paced read with some delicious elements. The mix of humour and darkness is just right for the age group. For me the most entertaining parts of the book are the descriptions of Martha's privileged life at Lottery Lodge. At a deeper level children are shown that there is more than one form of neglect, and materialism cannot compensate for a lack of parental attention and friendship.'​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*​
​
*Martha and Mitch*​
*Kindle: £1.99 Paperback: £4.50

Kindle: $3.01 Paperback: $8*​
*On one side, the boys' orphanage where Mitch lives. On the other, Lottery Lodge, the home of Martha. And in the middle, the dense wood, where a band of orphans run wild.

But is that where the real danger is lurking...?*​

*[size=14pt]'Here is a children's story to match anything by Roald Dahl or P. L. Travers for invention, excitement, and amazing characters. Martha is a sweet a little girl in spite of a life of enforced luxury. She's doted on by her loving, rich, but almost always absent father, Mr. Muggsworthy-Millions. He is a highly successful maker of uniquely original toys, so Martha has a very full and exciting playroom, but no one to share it with. She's cut off from the outside world and has no friends her own age. Martha does, however, have a real enemy in the person of her stepmother, Penelope, who has a nasty little secret that will eventually spell dire consequences for sweet Martha.

Mitch is an orphan who is lucky enough to have found a home at the orphanage run by generous, kind, and understanding Mrs. Ariadne Scattypants. Her weakness is simply that she's disorganized and hasn't really found a way to accommodate all the boys who make their way to her door. So whenever a new boy arrives, one of the older boys has to leave and head out into the world. In this case, the outside world is a woods that all the boys believe is a wonderland but, in fact, houses a band of rough kids with a leader almost meaner even than Penelope.

On the day it's Mitch's turn to leave the orphanage and make his way into the world, a new invention by Mr. Muggsworthy-Millions' toy company gives Penelope the perfect chance to rid herself of Martha in a most unpleasant way. Fortunately, Martha and Mitch find each other just before Penelope's plan is put into motion, and together they are able to escape the dangers, save Martha, Daddy, all the orphans, the rotten boys in the wood, and even Penelope and her nasty little secret.

Martha and Mitch is a story told gently, beautifully with great wit and a spirit of fun. Younger kids can enjoy it because nothing too terrible ever really happens. (Though the dangers are there.)'

'A fast-paced read with some delicious elements. The mix of humour and darkness is just right for the age group. For me the most entertaining parts of the book are the descriptions of Martha's privileged life at Lottery Lodge. At a deeper level children are shown that there is more than one form of neglect, and materialism cannot compensate for a lack of parental attention and friendship.'*

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here are a few snippets from my website page devoted to Martha and Mitch:*

*http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/martha-and-mitch*

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'Here is a children's story to match anything by Roald Dahl or P. L. Travers for invention, excitement, and amazing characters. Martha is a sweet a little girl in spite of a life of enforced luxury. She's doted on by her loving, rich, but almost always absent father, Mr. Muggsworthy-Millions. He is a highly successful maker of uniquely original toys, so Martha has a very full and exciting playroom, but no one to share it with. She's cut off from the outside world and has no friends her own age. Martha does, however, have a real enemy in the person of her stepmother, Penelope, who has a nasty little secret that will eventually spell dire consequences for sweet Martha.

Mitch is an orphan who is lucky enough to have found a home at the orphanage run by generous, kind, and understanding Mrs. Ariadne Scattypants. Her weakness is simply that she's disorganized and hasn't really found a way to accommodate all the boys who make their way to her door. So whenever a new boy arrives, one of the older boys has to leave and head out into the world. In this case, the outside world is a woods that all the boys believe is a wonderland but, in fact, houses a band of rough kids with a leader almost meaner even than Penelope.

On the day it's Mitch's turn to leave the orphanage and make his way into the world, a new invention by Mr. Muggsworthy-Millions' toy company gives Penelope the perfect chance to rid herself of Martha in a most unpleasant way. Fortunately, Martha and Mitch find each other just before Penelope's plan is put into motion, and together they are able to escape the dangers, save Martha, Daddy, all the orphans, the rotten boys in the wood, and even Penelope and her nasty little secret.

Martha and Mitch is a story told gently, beautifully with great wit and a spirit of fun. Younger kids can enjoy it because nothing too terrible ever really happens. (Though the dangers are there.)'

'A fast-paced read with some delicious elements. The mix of humour and darkness is just right for the age group. For me the most entertaining parts of the book are the descriptions of Martha's privileged life at Lottery Lodge. At a deeper level children are shown that there is more than one form of neglect, and materialism cannot compensate for a lack of parental attention and friendship.'
*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Mitch and Danny spent the rest of the day in earnest whispers, first at the foot of the old oak and then circling the garden, heads down, deep in quiet conversation. 

Mitch stopped, turned to face his friend and frowned. 'I know it, Danny. That's where the others are. I could definitely see some sort of flag tied on to one of the tree trunks. It was red. Their camp must be just beyond. I wonder how many are there. I mean, how long has this place been open? Must be years. And just think how many orphans have run away over all that time! There must be hundreds of them!'

Danny's eyes opened wide.'It must be like in Robin Hood. I wonder if they've got a leader--'

'And what they eat,' chipped in Mitch.

'Maybe they sleep in the trees. You know, in treehouses--'

'Like the Swiss Family Robinson!'

Miss Scattypants had spent many a long winter's evening reading to the boys from her favourite classics and the boys found their imaginations fired by such tales of adventure.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

It's great to hear that children are now reading more than ever, and it's wonderful (and sometimes overwhelming) that there is so much material out there.

If you know of any voracious readers who are struggling to find new books, then perhaps I can help.

This is my website where you will find lots of exciting mysteries and adventures for the 8-12 age-range.

*http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock*

In the meantime, perhaps you would like to have a look at *Martha and Mitch* (U.S. link)

​
UK link: Martha and Mitch

Worldwide links:             ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Martha and Mitch tells the story of a poor orphan meeting a rich girl.​


*UK Paperback: £4.50 Kindle: £1.99*

US link: Martha and Mitch

*US Paperback: $8.00 Kindle: $2.58*

Worldwide links:             ​
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother Penelope.
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.
*

*SUITABLE FOR READERS OF 8-12*​
*Here's a bit more about it, including extracts:
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/martha-and-mitch*​
*
REVIEW QUOTES:*
'Here is a children's story to match anything by Roald Dahl or P. L. Travers for invention, excitement, and amazing characters.'

'A fast-paced read with some delicious elements.'

'Martha and Mitch is a story told gently, beautifully with great wit and a spirit of fun.'

'At a deeper level children are shown that there is more than one form of neglect, and materialism cannot compensate for a lack of parental attention and friendship'

'The mix of humour and darkness is just right for the age group.'

'Younger kids can enjoy it because nothing too terrible ever really happens. (Though the dangers are there.) Five stars.'

'For me the most entertaining parts of the book are the descriptions of Martha's privileged life at Lottery Lodge.'

'I also enjoyed the descriptions of Martha's playroom and house.'

'I had to keep reading right to the end.'

For more information about my children's books, please visit my website:http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For a real flavour of *Martha and Mitch*, have a look at its *Pinterest* page!

*https://www.pinterest.co.uk/helen_laycock/mg-books-martha-and-mitch-by-helen-laycock/*​
​
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother Penelope.
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.

Suitable for readers of 8-12*​
Available worldwide as a Kindle or Paperback edition:

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Martha and Mitch tells the story of a poor orphan meeting a rich girl.​


*UK Paperback: £4.50 Kindle: £1.99*

US link: Martha and Mitch

*US Paperback: $8.00 Kindle: $2.58*

Worldwide links:             ​
*Martha is humble and unspoilt, despite living a life of utter luxury at Lottery Lodge with her (mostly absent) father and stepmother Penelope.
Mitch lives at the boys' orphanage, a dilapidated mansion run by Ariadne Scattypants.

Neither child has any idea about the life the other is leading.

Between Lottery Lodge and the orphanage is a dense wood and it is here that a band of wild boys live. Mitch finds himself at their mercy, but somehow manages to scrabble his way out of the woods, emerging at Martha's wonderful home.

However, here, too, things are taking a sinister turn.
*

*SUITABLE FOR READERS OF 8-12*​
*Here's a bit more about it, including extracts:
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/martha-and-mitch*​
*
REVIEW QUOTES:*
'Here is a children's story to match anything by Roald Dahl or P. L. Travers for invention, excitement, and amazing characters.'

'A fast-paced read with some delicious elements.'

'Martha and Mitch is a story told gently, beautifully with great wit and a spirit of fun.'

'At a deeper level children are shown that there is more than one form of neglect, and materialism cannot compensate for a lack of parental attention and friendship'

'The mix of humour and darkness is just right for the age group.'

'Younger kids can enjoy it because nothing too terrible ever really happens. (Though the dangers are there.) Five stars.'

'For me the most entertaining parts of the book are the descriptions of Martha's privileged life at Lottery Lodge.'

'I also enjoyed the descriptions of Martha's playroom and house.'

'I had to keep reading right to the end.'

For more information about my children's books, please visit my website:http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's another extract to enjoy:

'So, uh, Martha, what are your plans for today?'

'Well,' began Martha politely, 'I thought I might go outside for a while.'

Mrs Crust looked up from pouring Penelope's coffee.

'Ah, you don't want to do that, Martha, my dear. I was nearly blown off my old bike on my way over here this morning. Talk about blustery! My dress was up round my chin!'

Mrs Crust laughed heartily at that image of herself for at least a minute. She caught sight of Penelope glaring at her and quickly pulled herself together, smoothing down her apron and adjusting her hair.

'But no, seriously, it's blowing a gale out there. Look at those leaves swirling about. Good job your father's installed that leaf machine to get rid of them. There'd be thousands to sweep up otherwise. No, Martha, you'd be better off staying indoors today.'

'Utter rubbish!' interjected Penelope. 'The child looks dead on her feet. The fresh air will do her good and wake her up. She needs some colour in her cheeks.' Penelope got up from the table, wandered over to the window and looked out. After a minute, she turned abruptly to face Martha. 'In fact, I think I shall take a little turn with you myself.'

Martha shuddered and looked to Mrs Crust for support. 'But, Mrs Crust, didn't you say it was too-'

'Nonsense!' snapped Penelope. 'Go and get your coat.' She marched out of the dining room.

'Sorry, petal,' said Mrs Crust. 'She won't listen to a word I say. Just wrap up warm, eh?'

Martha nodded silently and went to get her coat, wondering what on earth would be in store for her when she was alone with Penelope. All she hoped was that Mitch was awake and watching out for her.

In fact, Mitch was still sleeping as Martha and Penelope made their way outside. Penelope walked briskly beside Martha, gripping her arm tightly, but looking, it seemed, at the lawn around them. Martha desperately wanted to wriggle away, but was afraid of arousing Penelope's wrath. She tried to steer her stepmother directly away from the playhouse, but did not want to be too far away in case she needed Mitch.

Penelope suddenly drew to a halt. They were not in any particular part of the garden in which Martha spent time. In fact, they were right next to a grille of the leaf-vacuuming machine. All around them, every five seconds, leaves were sucked down these grilles and taken away to a collecting place via pipes and tunnels underneath the garden. Eventually, they were macerated by a huge machine which spat them out as dust. There was a gentle humming noise as it operated.

Penelope made a show of looking around then put a gloved hand up to her right ear.

'Oh dear' - she looked at Martha and wrinkled her brow - 'I seem to have dropped a diamond earring down the grille.' She dabbed at her eyes with a lace handkerchief and looked down. 'And they were a wedding present from your father. He will be devastated.' She stole a look at Martha. 'Would you have a look for me, dear, and see if you can see it sparkling down there?'

Martha reluctantly dropped down to her knees and peered through the grille with her hands cupped around her eyes. It was quite dark down there. Below, she could feel the warm whoosh of air as a batch of leaves flew past, but nothing was glittering.

'I'm sorry, Penelope, but, as far as I can see, there's nothing there,' she said.

'Oh, but you must look harder. I distinctly felt it drop and I'm positive it's down there. Perhaps if we lifted off the grille and you felt around with your hand . . . ?'

Martha was not taking the bait.

Penelope decided to take the more emotional route. 'Your father would be so upset if he thought I'd lost it.' She eyed up Martha who wasn't now certain if Penelope was telling the truth. She so didn't want her father to be upset.

'OK, I'll try again.' Martha tried to lift up the grille, but it was screwed down.

'Try this,' Penelope said, removing a _screwdriver_ from her coat pocket. Martha, surprised at Penelope's foresight, took it apprehensively and, with great difficulty, removed the grille. She lay down on the grass and plunged her arm deep inside the hole.

'That's it! That's it!' yelled Penelope excitedly, grabbing the screwdriver from Martha. 'Feel around for it. Have a look, too. Put your face in.'

Martha, whose ear was flat on the grass, turned to look directly into the hole and as she did so, Penelope seized the moment and fed Martha's kicking body into the opening. Using the screwdriver, she deftly screwed tight the grille cover. Then, leaning down and looking through the bars, she sneered, 'And don't think anyone will come looking for you there. I've already written a note for your father who, incidentally, won't be back for another week' - she lied - 'to say that you've run away! Watch out for the rats!'

And she disappeared from view.


----------

